# No charges filed in deadly shooting in Madison County



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.al.com/news/2020/05/man-shot-to-death-in-madison-county.html


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Returned to site of a previous violent crime he was on parole for. Met the same victim but this time she was prepared. Sounds like he got what he needed. I’m glad she was justified in the eyes of the investigative officers.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Agree with Minorcan. If it is true he did end up with what he deserved. I am always suspicious when there is no other evidence in a story but sounds like she just got fed up with the violence and ended it. So far no charges and hope she comes out well. At least he wont be around to harm society anymore.
Peace Favor Your Sword


----------

